# A Sick Young Wild Pigeon



## Nicole_Gray (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I currently have two young wild pigeons living in a nest just on the rafters of my barn. I live in Buckhorn, in south eastern Ontario, Canada. The pigeons are nearly full grown now with only the faintest retainment of what appears to be their "chick fluff". Now, by no means am I an expert on pigeons. However I am well versed on the majority of animal medicine as I am going to go school for veterinary technology next year, specifically wildlife rehabilitation. What's my problem? Well, one pigeon is alert, fat, and sleek. She/he is testing their flight, beating their wings and leaping from the rafters. This pigeon is by no means unhealthy. However their sibling, who from the beginning always seemed lest zestful and more quiet, has been looking much more dull. She/he does not look alert and healthy but ruffled and huddled up. Some of her/his chick fluff is still clinging to their feathers and what is the most concerning is the rapid breathing I have noticed when I look up at her/him. Just this morning I also heard coughing, sneezing and wheezing from the pigeon. She/he seems to be fighting a respiratory ailment of some sorts, still trying to compensate and flutter along the rafters with her/his sister/brother. I'm afraid I might come in to find the poor thing dead one morning. I am knowledgeable enough to know that with most wildlife it causes more stress and harm than good to attempt intervention by catching the pigeon to try and treat her/him. I am currently at a loss. Is there something I can do? The pigeons still are visited by their parents every so often and fed it seems as they chirp excitedly like babies, lol. Should I let nature take its course? Should I take a latter up their and leave some sort of food? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nichole, as you have noticed and you care, personally, I would remove them both. If one is ill, the other is likely harboring the same illness. Although I can't say for sure, I highly suspect the baby has a canker infection which is caused by a single cell parasite. Most pigeons hatch with the parasite and are especially vulnerable when they are young although stress can cause the parasite to grow out of control at any age.
In any case, if you can find metronidazole [flagyl], I would treat with that. The dose is 50mg/kg for 5-10 days.
Often, canker can be seen in the throat or mouth as yellow crusty stuff. It can also be in the crop or sinus area as well as the internal organs. If you see any yellow crust stuff, please don't try and remove it as doing so can cause a bleed which is often fatal.
The best way to get the birds is after dark. I take a pillow case up the ladder and put the bird/birds in that to prevent them from escaping.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I would also consider to leave food for the parents and the single squab (in the case you decide to take the sick one away and take care of him) and a small bowl of water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima, if one needs to be treated, they should both be treated. The same parents are feeding both of them, and if it is canker, which it probably is, then both need treatment. Most things that one would be treated for, the other bird would be carrying also, whether it shows or not.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Dima, if one needs to be treated, they should both be treated. The same parents are feeding both of them, and if it is canker, which it probably is, then both need treatment. Most things that one would be treated for, the other bird would be carrying also, whether it shows or not.


Ups..i see you're right. I was thinking of the parents being left alone. But first safety of the babies: both of them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, if it is canker, the parents should also be treated. I know what you meant though, but they will have more babies.


----------

